# Ice fishing



## walleyeassasin (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a revoked drivers license...can I opperate a 4-wheeler on the ice for travel to ice fish??..I'm getting a lot of grief over this question on different sites.thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

No. If you are revoked you cannot operate an ORV.

*324.81140a Suspension or revocation of operator's or chauffeur's license; operation of ORV prohibited; violation as misdemeanor; penalty.*
Sec. 81140a. (1) If the operator's or chauffeur's license of a person who is a resident of this state is suspended or revoked by the secretary of state under the Michigan vehicle code, 1949 PA 300, MCL 257.1 to 257.923, or if the driver license of a person who is a nonresident is suspended or revoked under the law of the state in which he or she resides, that person shall not operate an ORV under this part for the same period.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Just to cover the next question.

Is also a NO for snowmobiles. 


http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(sc...aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-82147a


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

I think you can ride a horse w/o a drivers licence.
And no I am not trying to make a joke.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

malainse said:


> Just to cover the next question.
> 
> Is also a NO for snowmobiles.
> 
> ...


Golf cart???


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> Golf cart???


No....


----------

